# Xenoblade Chronicles X Thread



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2015)

The official Xenoblade Chronicles X thread

Story Trailer





Overview/Exploration Trailer





Battle Trailer





Dolls(A.K.A The Mechs)/Network Trailer





Also here's a preview of the music in the game.





If none of these get people interested in the game then I don't know what will cause I'm hyped beyond belief.





PS. No you don't have play any of the other games with the word Xeno in there title to play this, a lot of people think this but they have absolutely no connections to each other what so ever.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...loadable_data_packs_to_expedite_loading_times
you can download data packs with the game to reduce loading times! this seems really useful! together, they all take up about 10gb of your storage, which is pretty big since the wii u's internal storage is only 32gb.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2015)

Geez the game is already a massive file size! I feel sorry for anyone getting the digital copy.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

i wonder when the game is going to be released in the west? i hope they are already in the process of translating and dubbing everything. let's hope it isn't like some anime dubs o_o


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2015)

I bet even if it gets a good dub people will still complain about it no matter what. -_-


----------



## JCnator (Apr 11, 2015)

Since Xenoblade Chronicles X would most likely have much more text and voice acting than Xenoblade Chronicles, I can realistically expect the game to be released outside of Japan in 2016 at least. Even though they said they would release in America sometimes this year, I'd be impressed if they somehow manage to release the game that early. The land of rising sun would get it in April 29th 2015, which is less than 3 weeks away from now.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since Xenoblade Chronicles X would most likely have much more text and voice acting than Xenoblade Chronicles, I can realistically expect the game to be released outside of Japan in 2016 at least. Even though they said they would release in America sometimes this year, I'd be impressed if they somehow manage to release the game that early. The land of rising sun would get it in April 29th 2015, which is less than 3 weeks away from now.



nintendo is planning for a 2015 release date though
unless they pull another zelda on us


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

>music by Hiroyuki Sawano

this is the best part bar none


also, I love how you can just tell its him by how goddamn nonsensical the track names are. it's like a staple of his compositions


----------



## CR33P (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> >music by Hiroyuki Sawano
> 
> this is the best part bar none
> 
> ...



oh. i just noticed that


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

CR33P said:


> oh. i just noticed that



Sawano being the composer or the ridiculous track names (which I can't wait to decipher and figure out how I'm gonna romanize where need be)?


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Sawano being the composer or the ridiculous track names (which I can't wait to decipher and figure out how I'm gonna romanize where need be)?



Actually I think some of the track names are a rough translation.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 11, 2015)

This game looks like a pretty fun game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2015)

Mayor Jamal said:


> Actually I think some of the track names are a rough translation.



http://vgmdb.net/album/51792

nah, he's just silly and regularly mixes roman text, Japanese text, and everything else together for his titles

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, looking at that link I gave



> Performed by 	Mika Kobayashi, Aimee Blackschleger, mpi, Cyua, David Whitaker, Sayulee



great just got greater


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://vgmdb.net/album/51792
> 
> nah, he's just silly and regularly mixes roman text, Japanese text, and everything else together for his titles



Huh weird, anyways I'm still Extremely hyped for this game, I'm just wondering why not many people are talking about it.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 12, 2015)

A proper subbed version of the dolls trailer is out and I replaced the old vid with it in the first post.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## CR33P (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Sawano being the composer or the ridiculous track names (which I can't wait to decipher and figure out how I'm gonna romanize where need be)?



the track names, as soon as i watched the trailer i knew it was sawano


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

you should change this to the xenoblade chronicles x thread


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 14, 2015)

CR33P said:


> you should change this to the xenoblade chronicles x thread



Good idea


----------



## CR33P (Apr 14, 2015)

no subs. i really hope the aliens have a really good reason for chasing the humans. that would be awesome if they gave the aliens a good side, it would be pretty dumb if they were just chasing them for no apparent reason.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 15, 2015)

CR33P said:


> no subs. i really hope the aliens have a really good reason for chasing the humans. that would be awesome if they gave the aliens a good side



Baby that's a given. That's all RPG's work. There's always a reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this game looks fun and overwhelming at the same time. It looks like it will take 200 hours to complete XD

But New L.A. is such a dumb name for the city.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 15, 2015)

2 more trailers just came out, 1 showing off some Doll combat the other showing exploration in the dolls with what I think might be this game's flight theme.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 23, 2015)

New story trailer is up.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2015)

i hope the voice actors are really good.. would hate to see a game like this be soiled by horrible voice acting


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 25, 2015)

CR33P said:


> i hope the voice actors are really good.. would hate to see a game like this be soiled by horrible voice acting



I'm just hoping the game gets english voice acting period.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 26, 2015)

It's been a little while that Famitsu reviewed Xenoblade Chronicles X, which it got 34/40 from the four reviewers. The complaints are that there's a lot of cases where the game doesn't properly explain how the game systems work and the sluggish pacing thanks to the abundance of long cutscenes.



> Reviewer 1 – 9
> Deep and long story, tough enough difficulty and highly user-friendly systems remind of old RPGs in a good way. The huge open world is packed with a countless number of stories and it will require time and effort to tackle them properly. Pilotable Dolls are irresistible gems for people who like robots, as there are plenty of customization elements and you can dynamically transform the vehicle. There is much to do, and while it may feel tiresome, you’ll get a sense of accomplishment.
> Reviewer 2 – 9
> It’s fun to adventure seamlessly in a huge field which overflows with the sense of freedom. Things like huge primitive creatures are also exciting. Adventuring is pleasant thanks to a handy Skip Travel feature which allows for movement by touching the map. There are plenty of strategy elements and although they are complex to an extent, unique systems like “Soul Voice”, which activates under certain conditions, are interesting. You can also enjoy other strategy elements like arts, skills and Dolls, or the customization.
> ...




Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/xenoblade-chronicles-x-famitsu-review-translated/


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 26, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It's been a little while that Famitsu reviewed Xenoblade Chronicles X, which it got 34/40 from the four reviewers. The complaints are that there's a lot of cases where the game doesn't properly explain how the game systems work and the sluggish pacing thanks to the abundance of long cutscenes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh that kinda stuff won't really hinder my experience but others I dunno, especially with the extremely short attention spans gamers have now-a-days, like seriously they'll choose to go through a tutorial but not listen to one bit of it what so ever and then later complain about not knowing what to do.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 30, 2015)

Well the game is out in japan and from what I can tell from these pics



























 People are already having fun with it... oh well TIME TO HIDE FROM THE SPOILERS.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 30, 2015)

Someone posted 2 of the field themes on youtube and...MY GOD.


----------

